# Learning Apex



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I know there is a very good Apex forum. I have used it a lot already. But if anyone had told me, before I dove in to working with an Apex controller how complicated it is, I may have walked away.

Or am I just being too whiney and expecting everything to be plug and play and wanting the user interface to be so dead simple it just does the set up for me?

Wow, Apex is not easy. It does a lot, but wow.

Or first challenge was making sure we were actually doing a water change with the auto water change and not filling the tank up without removing water. It's fine now, just took some playing to make sure the lines were connected properly.

Second challenge. Don't do anything with the Apex after a couple tequilas......


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Crayon said:


> Second challenge. Don't do anything with the Apex after a couple tequilas......


yup, learned that one too.

There is a learning curve. I found that watching the BRS videos helped me.

The Apex forum too.

But mostly time....


----------



## smoreau1 (Jan 25, 2016)

*my new Apex*

I just bought a used apex system (base, not lab) and will try to hook it up this week. Wish me luck. Thanks for the tip on the BRS video, I'll have a look right away.

Good luck to all of us... lol


----------



## ChiSinh (Feb 3, 2016)

I love my apex. I have two apex. one on my display tank running apex lab and on my nano tank apex jr. Love it what it can do and all the control over the tank.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Don't try to boil the ocean, especially since you are just learning. Automate one task at a time, this way you will minimize any issues and build your confidence with each completed task.

As you have already discovered, the Neptune forums IS THE place to go to find the best info. The good thing about the forum is that it is very active with very knowledgeable people - both end user and company reps. Lots of code is shared on the various subforums - this way you don't have to start from scratch. Try that in the reefkeeper forum 

The nice thing is that once you find a sample bit of code, you can cut and paste it to your Apex, then modify it to meet your needs. TEST, TEST, TEST. don't implement and walk away. 

Also if you have a trustworthy person, you could give them admin access to your apex so they could work on it for you. Not everything can be done from fusion, and giving remote access to the legacy dashboard is another story.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

The first time is always the PITA especially with out a plan mapping out what you want it all to do. I like making diagrams mapping out equipment, labeling location of various sensors, switches and where they correspond to EB outlets, modules, I/O box, etc.

From there, it's one task at a time plugging in the logic.

If you have the I/O Breakout box, create a few "virutual outlet" (VO) modules through the legacy dashboard. That way you can rename and program to an "active outlet" via Fusion. VO's help keep the coding outlet tidy.

Also, when for example email alerts, when the "outlet" is on, you will get bombarded with emails. Great if the leak sensors are activated but annoying if the skimmer cup is full. OSC (oscillating) commands in the VO for task related alerts for every hour, 2, 4 or 6 as a reminder is nice.

*DON'T FORGET TO BACK UP AND SAVE THE PROFILE REGULARLY!!!*

One can accumulate a stack of paper work mapping it all out and writing the logic .


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

fury165 said:


> Also if you have a trustworthy person, you could give them admin access to your apex so they could work on it for you. Not everything can be done from fusion, and giving remote access to the legacy dashboard is another story.


Now just to find a trustworthy person.......
I swear to god, this is worse than learning AutoCAD...

So far, I have managed to get the auto water change going. And making sure it is taking out on one side and putting in on the other side. That was a trick! For a while, all I was doing was adding more water to the tank.

Wtac, I followed along for the first couple of sentences and then it turned into blah blah blah blah blah, blah.

Am going to get the auto feeder going next. Worst that can happen is I run out of food.

I do have a break out box. Will get there, eventually.

Some one decided it would be fun to set up a new remote and Apple TV at the same time. 
My head hurts.
Tequila time soon.


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

Crayon said:


> Now just to find a trustworthy person.......
> I swear to god, this is worse than learning AutoCAD...
> 
> So far, I have managed to get the auto water change going. And making sure it is taking out on one side and putting in on the other side. That was a trick! For a while, all I was doing was adding more water to the tank.
> ...


I am pretty good at APEX programming if you need a hand. Just send me a message or give me a shout. Could also come over and give you a hand if you need.



goobafish said:


> I did a lot of programming this week on my Apex and installed an AFS. It took a lot of coding and creating virtual ports, it's also given me a lot of ideas on how to work within their coding environment.
> 
> I have an Apex with PH probe, temp probe, eb4 and an AFS
> 
> ...


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Omg, now my head really hurts. I may take you up on that David, just not in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

Haha. It isn't too hard. Just start with a plan/sketch of what you want the apex to do, step by step for each task. Don't worry how it gets done or about fallbacks. Then I can help you map it out to code.

I started with this timeline:
Twice a day (12:00 and 5:00) or when i hit a switch Auto Feed
0 minutes: Return pump off
5 seconds: AFS Turns on
30 seconds: AFS Rotation
1 30 seconds: 2nd AFS Rotation
2 minutes: AFS turns off
(food is then mixed in high flow for 4 minutes)
6 minutes: MP40 turns off allowing corals to feed on particulate food
8 minutes: MP40 turns on to ensure no food is left at the bottom
9 minutes: return turns on
15 minutes: reactors turn on
30 minutes: skimmer turns on, auto top off turn on

Then turned it into code.


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

Crayon said:


> Omg, now my head really hurts. I may take you up on that David, just not in the next couple of weeks.












Apex programming service? I'd buy that


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

LOL...goobafish has the right idea in mapping out a feed cycle based on the equipment he has and what he want "to happen". If you can do the same, the rest can be left to another to configure and plug in the logic.


----------

